# Wanted M540 Pedals.



## Moss (28 Oct 2013)

Hi All,
I'm looking for some Shimano M540 Pedals. I need them for use throughout the Winter months.
Would anyone have a pair of M540 Pedals for sale?? Or maybe know where to find a New Pair at a bargain Price £? I found some at £27.00. but thought I'd ask on here before buying new.

Thanks


----------



## I like Skol (28 Oct 2013)

Why 540s? I swear by the M520s and they can be bought for £15.50 with free delivery here at the moment and come with cleats that cost a tenner to buy on their own!
Just as good but half the price of the 540


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Why 540s? I swear by the M520s and they can be bought for £15.50 with free delivery here at the moment and come with cleats that cost a tenner to buy on their own!
> Just as good but half the price of the 540


They (520s) are what I use on all 3 of my bikes. They work really well. My only criticism is that they didn't take long to start looking a bit scratched and tatty, but that isn't a big deal for me.


----------



## I like Skol (28 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ........ My only criticism is that they didn't take long to start looking a bit scratched and tatty, but that isn't a big deal for me.


 
Mine too to some extent. I was wondering if I ordered the silver ones if they would look sharper for longer than the black ones, which tend to get a bit rubbed at the ends when leaned against walls or slid sideways down the road 

However, I am not going to change them for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Mine too to some extent. I was wondering if I ordered the silver ones if they would look sharper for longer than the black ones, which tend to get a bit rubbed at the ends when leaned against walls or slid sideways down the road
> 
> However, I am not going to change them for aesthetic reasons.


Mine _*are*_ the silver ones! I'm sure that scraped black pedals look even tattier than scraped silver ones though.


----------



## Moss (28 Oct 2013)

Thanks gentlemen; and now that we've established that the M540 are excellent pedals even with scrapes and scratches all over them. Has anyone got a pair for sale?

Skol, thanks for the link to the 520's but would like the M540's


----------



## Gez73 (28 Oct 2013)

I have a pair that you can have for the postage costs. One (right hand side) is badly scratched after a spill but in very decent working condition. They have the Black panel on the outside so the scratched one is a little sorry looking. Will dig them out if you want them.


----------



## Gez73 (28 Oct 2013)




----------



## Moss (29 Oct 2013)

Gez73 said:


> I have a pair that you can have for the postage costs. One (right hand side) is badly scratched after a spill but in very decent working condition. They have the Black panel on the outside so the scratched one is a little sorry looking. Will dig them out if you want them.


Your a Gentleman Gez, I would like them; and how would you like to be paid the postage? In the post or P/Pal? 

Grateful Thanks and appreciation.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Oct 2013)

No problem will get them to you later. I also have a pair of unbranded black ones in better condition if you'd prefer. Same pedal in black. Let me know what you fancy and I'll get them off today and advise you on postage after I've sent them. Gez


----------



## Moss (29 Oct 2013)

Gez73 said:


> No problem will get them to you later. I also have a pair of unbranded black ones in better condition if you'd prefer. Same pedal in black. Let me know what you fancy and I'll get them off today and advise you on postage after I've sent them. Gez



I don't mind really; The M540 look good in any colour; although the bike I'm putting them on is Black. Many thanks Gez, let me know how much I owe you £?


----------



## Gez73 (29 Oct 2013)

I'll send the black, they look a little better and have come from a black steed of mine. I'll let you know the cost when I've sent them! A donation to an animal charity of your choosing will do me. Gerry


----------



## Moss (29 Oct 2013)

Gez73 said:


> I'll send the black, they look a little better and have come from a black steed of mine. I'll let you know the cost when I've sent them! A donation to an animal charity of your choosing will do me. Gerry



I'm with you; many thanks! Regards Moss.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Oct 2013)




----------



## Moss (29 Oct 2013)

Gez73 said:


> View attachment 31692



Hi Gez,
Thanks, looking forward to receiving them, could you PM me your address or email ? Thanks
Sincere Regards
Moss


----------



## Gez73 (30 Oct 2013)

I don't want paying for them. Let me know when you get them please. Gerry


----------



## Moss (30 Oct 2013)

Gez73 said:


> I don't want paying for them. Let me know when you get them please. Gerry



I will let you know when they arrive; and pop an extra tenner in the Horse & Donkey Sanctuary Charity.. Many thanks. Moss


----------



## Gez73 (30 Oct 2013)

Thank you! Gez


----------



## Moss (30 Oct 2013)

Hi Gerry,
Pedals arrived; and they look great. Not fitted them yet; but know they'll be just fine. My sincere thanks and appreciation for your kindness.
Regards
Moss


----------



## Gez73 (30 Oct 2013)

Enjoy and try to remember to clip out when you need to! :-)


----------

